# Couture VS Lesnar



## tko4u (Oct 29, 2008)

How close do you actually see this fight being?


I think either 

a. Couture will weather the storm and take lesnar the distance, then finish him in the later rounds.

or

b. Lesnar will dominate using speed, power, size.

thoughts?


----------



## MJS (Oct 29, 2008)

tko4u said:


> How close do you actually see this fight being?
> 
> 
> I think either
> ...


 
Lesnar is a big man.  Limited MMA time.  Randy isn't as big, however, his ring time, as well as overall technique is, IMHO, better.  If we look back at the early UFCs with Royce, we saw a tall, slender man, who was often outweighed by his opponents, still dominate.  It proved that size and strength wasn't everything.

That being said, I'm going with Randy.


----------



## Fiendlover (Oct 29, 2008)

Courture will dominate.  He's been through this longer then Lesnar and he knows how to handle himself as well as handle his opponents.  I think it will end in a submission.




hopefully..........


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 30, 2008)

Truthfully it is a bad match up for Couture as Lesner is a big guy who wrestles.  Still I will go with experience here and expect Randy to win after wearing him out.


----------



## Kwan Jang (Oct 30, 2008)

Elite wrestlers (like escrimadors) are masters at achieving dominant/ superior positioning. They are also very well conditioned athletes and while Couture was also an elite wrestler, it's very probable that Lesnar would dominate him in a wrestling match. Unfortunately for Lesnar this is MMA and not wrestling and IMO,  he does not bring to the table enough of a skill set to beat Randy. If Randy has not lost too much to father time over his layoff, I would expect him to control the setpoint and pretty much school Lesnar despite the fact that Brock is bigger, stronger and more explosive. 
I am nearly as big and a LOT stronger than Lesnar (his max lifts have been posted on the internet and I've got them all beat by at least 100 lbs) and while the strength and explosiveness that comes from his (or my) physical stature and training is a huge plus, it still can be pretty easily overcome by a sufficient skill gap. And based on what I've seen in Lesnar's fights with Mir and Herring, the gap between his skill set and Randy's will be more than enough for Randy to dominate.


----------



## tko4u (Oct 30, 2008)

yes but, randy has always relied on his wrestling to outlast his opponents. imho, he wont be able to do that here. brock is fast and good enough to outwrestle him, and im not sure how standing will play out.


still not counting randy out, but brock has all the tools to win here


----------



## K831 (Nov 7, 2008)

Good points here fellas. Not much I can add. I will say I HOPE Randy wins.


----------



## Journeyman (Nov 7, 2008)

This is not a fight I would bet any money on, but if I had to bet I'd take Couture.    Yes, Lesnar is a physical specimen and the things that are known about him are impressive.  Fast, strong, excellent wrestler, powerful puncher.  But the things that aren't known about him make me slightly lean toward Couture. Can Lesnar take a punch? How will Lesnar respond if he is hurt?  How will he fight if he has blood streaming into his face?  Can he handle the dirty boxing angles that Couture will try on him? Can he handle pain(he quit pretty fast when Mir submitted him)? Can he defend submissions? Can he actually finish a skilled fighter with his GnP.  I sure don't know.  Then again, Lesnar might just be too much physically for Couture to handle.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I pick Broc Lessner to win.  He's bigger than Randy, stronger than Randy and in my opinion a better wrestler than Randy (although Randy is a good wrestler).  The only 2 things randy has going for him is he is a better stand up fighter and has more experience in the octagon.​


----------



## celtic_crippler (Nov 7, 2008)

I think that if Couture doesn't win, then Lesner will.

Also, I feel that if Lesner doesn't win, then Couture probably will....unless it's a tie. 

But, if couture gets a good submission on Lesner then he will probably tap out and Couture will win. But not if Lesner gets a good punch in and knocks Couture out. If that happens then I think Lesner will win. 

:moon:


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Nov 7, 2008)

celtic_crippler said:


> I think that if Couture doesn't win, then Lesner will.
> 
> Also, I feel that if Lesner doesn't win, then Couture probably will....unless it's a tie.
> 
> ...


 
Is this post like a zen riddle?


----------



## celtic_crippler (Nov 7, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Is this post like a zen riddle?


 
What is the sound of one hand clapping? 
:toilclaw:


----------



## zDom (Nov 7, 2008)

Here are my thoughts:

Mir already showed Lesnar how skill can overcome raw (cough-steroid) power.

So I would think Lesnar has been working skills and should be somewhat better prepared.

On the other hand, as there is drug testing for 'roids in the UFC (there is, isn't there?), I would expect Lesnar to have lost SOME size and roid-aggression. (Saw that happen with Rampage Jackson, didn't we?) which means Lesnar will now HAVE to rely more on skill.


As for Randy, time will have certainly taken its toll on his fast-twitch muscles, but he IS a skilled fighter with plenty of octagon experience.

I'm rooting for Randy (and by extension, Old Men with Skill vs Young Men with Youthful Strength and Energy) 

I predict that, win or lose, Randy's gonna be feeling it for a loooooong time after the fight. Much longer than Les


----------



## Marginal (Nov 7, 2008)

I wonder if Brock will gas if the fight goes past two rounds.


----------



## Nolerama (Nov 7, 2008)

I think Couture is sneakier as a fighter than Lesnar, although I don't completely rule out Lesnar knocking Couture out in the first round.

If that doesn't happen, I think Randy can dominate a war the Lesnar.


----------



## AJPerry (Nov 8, 2008)

I think Couture will win in the stand up... he out boxed Tim Silvia who had a huge reach advantage.

If it goes to the ground Lesner is bigger but I dont think he can submit RC and if he tries to ground n pound he will probably get rolled on his back and submitted.

Maybe Couture will do the obvious and attack the legs.

I think Lesner and Kimbo would be a funny match, just standing head to head slugging each other for 30 seconds till one of them is knocked out.


----------



## Lynne (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't have pay per view, so I won't get to see the fight tonight.  I hope you all report back tomorrow.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 15, 2008)

The only thing I see slowly Couture down is the age factor. At 45, can he still be at his best to take on the 31 year old Lesnar? At his best...there is no doubt. Now? Not sure.

My MT Casino $$ is on Couture!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 15, 2008)

I hope Couture wins.

I think Randy will win.

As always in the upper weight classes any punch can end it.


----------

